# 2005 928 120th Anniversary - thoughts?



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Greetings,

I am looking at purchasing my first road bike (second-hand).

The Via Nirone 7 (2008-10) caught my eye for a while, and I've seen some good deals out there e.g. full 2011 Chorus, which went for $1500.

However there is currently an older 2005 928 120th (monocoque?) in my sights for $1k, which looking at the pics and comparing the setup to bikepedia seems to be stock everything. The frame is matt? grey, with part carbon weave visual.

Would anyone have experience with this frame/setup, and your thoughts?
I am just a recreational rider, who enjoys regular long rides exploring the sights.
Suggestions for component upgrades would be welcome also.

Just also wanted to say thankyou for this forum and introducing me to Bianchi.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

My very first bike was a 2011 Via Nirone 7 which was full aluminum with Shimano 105. Then I traded it for a carbon 2008 928SL with Dura Ace. The carbon bike rode just a bit smoother and was about 5 lbs lighter.
I personally would go with the 928 as the frame and components are likely higher quality and, assuming the mileage isn't excessive, you could get a good deal on a used bike.

good luck


----------

